# "urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000"



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2014)

*"urgent advice for gpu under rs 18,000" update extended budget by 8000rs*

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Vip 500watt gold edition with a single 6 pin pci-e power connector for my zotac 9600gt.

2. What is your budget?
Ans: under rs 10,000

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: 1080p or 720p dont like other resolutions

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: intel core i3 540
asus p7h55-m lx
Kingston ValueRAM 8gb
geforce 9600gt
zebronics fantasy cabinet

so suggest a gpu and psu under rs 18k

thank you all in advance.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

You'll need to get rid of that PSU. VIP, Zebronics, iBall etc are all crap.

Get a Sapphire HD7750 and Antec VP450P. If you can extend the budget a bit, get HD7770.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2014)

thank you for that and like i said before the psu is doing fine just suggest the gpu can some one whose using 7770 please shed some light on its actual real time performance in games


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> thank you for that and* like i said before the psu is doing fine* just suggest the gpu can some one whose using 7770 please shed some light on its actual real time performance in games



Google a bit about this and you'll get the point. Also read *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...ower-supply-101-reference-specifications.html


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2014)

my psu is 500watt given thats its from vip lets assume its actually is 450watt on a 12v rail it provides 36a not sure though its been a long time and i am using that with the 9600gt for like 5 years now no issues 
also my current gpu zotac 9600gt energy edition requires 25a or more on a 12v rail

 For a system using a single Radeon HD 7770 graphics card AMD specifies a minimum of a 450 Watt or greater power supply. The power supply should also have a combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 22 Amps or greater and have at least one 6-pin PCI Express supplementary power connectors.

For a system using a single Radeon HD 6850 graphics card AMD specifies a minimum of a 500 Watt or greater power supply. The power supply should also have a combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 25 Amps or greater and have at least one 6-pin PCI Express supplementary power connectors.

Total Power Supply Wattage is NOT the crucial factor in power supply selection!!! Total Continuous Amperage Available on the +12V Rail(s) is the most important.

The VIP 500W GOLD SMPS (460W Continuous/500W Peak), with its maximum combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 30 Amps and with one (6+2)-pin PCI Express supplementary power connector, is should be sufficient to power your system configuration with a single Radeon HD 7770 or Radeon HD 6850.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



HE-MAN said:


> my psu is 500watt given thats its from vip lets assume its actually is 450watt on a 12v rail it provides 36a not sure though its been a long time and i am using that with the 9600gt for like 5 years now no issues
> also my current gpu zotac 9600gt energy edition requires 25a or more on a 12v rail
> 
> For a system using a single Radeon HD 7770 graphics card AMD specifies a minimum of a 450 Watt or greater power supply. The power supply should also have a combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 22 Amps or greater and have at least one 6-pin PCI Express supplementary power connectors.
> ...



did you read the above link? most desi psu although rated at 450 watts or higher can not deliver more than 275 watts of power due to the components used inside. so get rid of that psu if you want to run your system fine.

the rated wattage is no more close to the real wattage on these elcheapo craps. get a good one and have a peace of mind. i suggest antec vp450p.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*

if its a 275 watts psu then how can it produce a combined 36a and run 9600gt

and also vip is actually some rebranded psu


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: &amp;quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&amp;quot;*



HE-MAN said:


> if its a 275 watts psu then how can it produce a combined 36a and run 9600gt
> 
> and also vip is actually some rebranded psu



the shown rating is  a fake value ,not the actual value it provides. all cheap psus show the same thing. google it for that. you will find lot of useful information.

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/181
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/410


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*

Iam not sure,i heard that Vip 500w GOLD psu is re-branded from  FSP Blue Storm 500 






HE-MAN said:


> For a system using a single Radeon HD 7770 graphics card AMD specifies a minimum of a 450 Watt or greater power supply. The power supply should also have a combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 22 Amps or greater and have at least one 6-pin PCI Express supplementary power connectors.
> 
> For a system using a single Radeon HD 6850 graphics card AMD specifies a minimum of a 500 Watt or greater power supply. The power supply should also have a combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 25 Amps or greater and have at least one 6-pin PCI Express supplementary power connectors.
> 
> ...



you should always mention the source from you got this info. It is from Toms hardware


----------



## Cilus (Jan 23, 2014)

VIP Gold series PSU can be used with low end and low powered GPUs but unlike the big brothers out there, these PSUs lack the quality components. Now 5 years is a long time and I think it is time to get a new good psu.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 23, 2014)

agreed 5 years long even for branded power supply,better get a new psu to avoid risk 

Antec vp450p + hd 7770 seems good upgrade from your current setup,you will able to play most games at med-high settings


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 23, 2014)

thank you i am not upgrading my psu people need to stop reading articles and believe someone who is actually using the product...
all of you who are saying its false information then how can it run 9600gt which requires 6 pin power connector with 24a or more 
and how can it run castlevania maxed out at 1080p..
moderators just close this thread.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2014)

well goodluck playing castlevania with your newly fried 7770 my friend


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> thank you i am not upgrading my psu people need to stop reading articles and believe someone who is actually using the product...
> all of you who are saying its false information *then how can it run 9600gt which requires 6 pin power connector with 24a or more *
> and how can it run castlevania maxed out at 1080p..
> moderators just close this thread.



I'm repeting this one lsat time: it's NOT about maximum wattage/amperage, it's about providing those Volts and Amps consistently without fluctuations irrespective of any variations in input Voltages.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2014)

get Galaxy GTX650Ti 2GB @ 9500.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 25, 2014)

bavusani said:


> get Galaxy GTX650Ti 2GB @ 9500.


 can you provide a link


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 25, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> can you provide a link



Better get Zotac gtx 650ti comes with 5 year warranty and have better after sales service than galaxy - ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 650 Ti 1GB DDR5 (GTX 650 Ti 1GB DDR5 - ZT-61101-10M - - 11,429.00)


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 25, 2014)

thats out of my budget max 10,000


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 25, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> thats out of my budget max 10,000



you opened that link ??/ it is @ 9400


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> can you provide a link



Call this Ph:[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+91 8885503100 and this is from hyderabad.OK.
This is galaxy distributor TAG.
[/FONT]


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

@OP: you want good gpu, you'll also need a stable psu as other FMs are suggesting. use a 7770/650ti on that crap psu and you'll have IFP in no time.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 26, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> you opened that link ??/ it is @ 9400



so is it better then the r7770 also suggest a good psu for as low price as possible

p.s> i am getting the xfx r7770 core edition for 8500 locally so should i get that or gtx650ti for 9500 
is it really worth extra 1k for


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2014)

Antec vp450


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> so is it better then the r7770 also suggest a good psu for as low price as possible



If is slight faster than Hd 7770.

Psu - Antec vp 450p


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2014)

Lolwut??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Lolwut??



 ?


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 26, 2014)

no can do that gtx 650ti doesnt have a hdmi output


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2014)

get this :
HIS GRAPHICS CARD RADEON R7 260X 1GB DDR5 (H260XQM1GD - RADEON R7 260X - - 12,952.00)

it's 475 bucks over your budget but worth every coin


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

Does R7 260X have a 2GB version rather than a 1GB version?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> If is far faster than Hd 7770.
> 
> Psu - Antec vp 450p





anirbandd said:


> Lolwut??





ASHISH65 said:


> ?



If is far faster than Hd 7770.

lolwut?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> If is far faster than Hd 7770.
> 
> lolwut?



 Corrected


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2014)

HIS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X ICEQ X2 BOOST CLOCK 2GB DDR5 (R9 270X IceQ X² Boost Clock - H270XQM2G2M - 489513900885 - 18,085.71)

how is this


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2014)

you said your budget is 10k??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> HIS GRAPHICS CARD R9 270X ICEQ X2 BOOST CLOCK 2GB DDR5 (R9 270X IceQ X² Boost Clock - H270XQM2G2M - 489513900885 - 18,085.71)
> 
> how is this



so which psu will you be pairing with that gpu?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: "urgent advice for gpu under rs 18,000" update extended budget by 8000rs*

First get the PSU. Then the GPU.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2014)

i extended my budget by 8000 rs i updated the information also i am asking for a gpu and psu for rs 18k


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: "urgent advice for gpu under rs 18,000" update extended budget by 8000rs*

Good decision


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

Zotac Gtx 660 @ 13-14K

Seasonic s12ii 520w @ 4.2k / Antec vp550p @ 4.2k


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Zotac Gtx 660 @ 13-14K
> 
> Seasonic s12ii 520w @ 4.2k / Antec vp550p @ 4.2k



is it faster then the card i mentioned


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

nope, if you can get r9 270x with psu mentioned,then get it with eyes closed


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2014)

will my cpu somehow bottleneck the r9 270


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 28, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> will my cpu somehow bottleneck the r9 270



yes,depends on games though. still you will get good gaming experience


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*

so more cpu intensive games will suffer regardless of the r9 270x

do the psu you mentioned have 2 6pin pci e connector?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



HE-MAN said:


> so more cpu intensive games will suffer regardless of the r9 270x
> 
> do the psu you mentioned have 2 6pin pci e connector?



you can always use molex to 6 pin converter if you want to. you may be able to get one with the gpu also


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 2, 2014)

whats the difference between the antec vp550p and antec vp550p v2


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

v2 has lower wattage rating on it's combined dual +12v rails so my hunch is quality wise it may not be good as the first unit.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> v2 has lower wattage rating on it's combined dual +12v rails so my hunch is quality wise it may not be good as the first unit.



now what i cant find a vp550p v1 anywhere v2 is showing 3500 on md computers


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Antec VP550P SMPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
i dont know it is v2 or not...


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*

its the v2

should i just get the one thats md computers is selling i dont have any exp. with snapdeal


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: "urgent advice for gpu under rs 18,000" update extended budget by 8000rs*

Snap deal ia good but there is always some risk of buying electronics online...


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



HE-MAN said:


> its the v2
> 
> should i just get the one thats md computers is selling i dont have any exp. with snapdeal



If you are from Kolkata just get it from MD or better why not some other PSU ?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 7, 2014)

please suggest some other psu


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 7, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> please suggest some other psu



Seasonic ECO 500W @ 3.8k

Seasonic ECO 500 500 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2014)

Skip Seasonic for now .. the distri started acting funny again and recently there's issues with even their S2II line up. Better look for Corsair.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

which one is better

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W = 4500

corsair gs600 = 5000

ps:> i need 2 pcie connector for his r9 270x gpu


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: "urgent advice for gpu under rs 18,000" update extended budget by 8000rs*

Dayyum..

What happened to your 10k limit??


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

if you actually loooked for 1 second you could have seen i have extended my budget by 8000 rs


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 9, 2014)

Get these: 

PSU -Corsair GS600 -5000,
GPU -Galaxy/Gainward/Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB -13000.
Total -18,000.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



anirbandd said:


> Dayyum..
> 
> What happened to your 10k limit??





HE-MAN said:


> i extended my budget by 8000 rs i updated the information also i am asking for a gpu and psu for rs 18k





anirbandd said:


> Good decision








bavusani said:


> Get these:
> 
> PSU -Corsair GS600 -5000,
> GPU -Galaxy/Gainward/Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB -13000.
> Total -18,000.



you better read complete thread...he decided to get R9 270x


@op Corsair GS 600 is way to go


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



ASHISH65 said:


> you better read complete thread...he decided to get R9 270x
> 
> 
> @op Corsair GS 600 is way to go



i dnt think gs 600 can handle the gpu well enough...........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



gta0gagan said:


> i dnt think gs 600 can handle the gpu well enough...........



gs600 can handle any single gpu setup without any problem. it will support crossfiring of lower end cards too.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



gta0gagan said:


> i dnt think gs 600 can handle the gpu well enough...........



It can even handle Gtx 780ti..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



rijinpk1 said:


> gs600 can handle any single gpu setup without any problem. it will support crossfiring of lower end cards too.





ASHISH65 said:


> It can even handle Gtx 780ti..



u guys srsly not trolling???? cause last time some one told me i need to upgrade PSU for 280x


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &amp;quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&amp;quot;*



gta0gagan said:


> u guys srsly not trolling???? cause last time some one told me i need to upgrade PSU for 280x



we are always serious. see this with i7 4960x @4.2ghz

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7406/58754.png

GS 600 can handle any single gpu

*images.anandtech.com/graphs/graph7492/59710.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



gta0gagan said:


> u guys srsly not trolling???? cause last time some one told me i need to upgrade PSU for 280x



who told you??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



ASHISH65 said:


> you better read complete thread...he decided to get R9 270x
> 
> 
> @op Corsair GS 600 is way to go



Damn.. 

Need to take a break..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &amp;quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&amp;quot;*



rijinpk1 said:


> who told you??



dnt remember i would hav mentioned who if i had remember but the thing is when i was buying my rig people told me to get gs 600 instead cx 600 just to accommodate 7950 so i got the assumption from there higher ranged gpu means higher ranged psu.....

btw i  bought gs 600 at rs 4000/- plus tax how was the deal....


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 9, 2014)

That's fine pricing


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: &amp;quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&amp;quot;*

finally decided to go for corsair gs 600 but after looking at the actual product found that it has a 6+2 pcie connector for gpu but the one i am buying his r9 270x requires 2, 6 pin pcie power connector.
i know i can connect it using molex to 6 pin but if i am buying a new psu for my new gpu i would like 2 pcie power connector so now what?

which one should i buy now 
ps:. liked the corsair gs600 all black and blue fan would look really good in my zeb fantasy


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2014)

GS600 has 2x 2+6 pin pci-e power connectors.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

so in total it has 16 pins pcie power connector for gpu. then its settled corsair gs600 it is.
one more thing is it modular or hybrid or semi modular


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> so in total it has 16 pins pcie power connector for gpu. then its settled corsair gs600 it is.
> one more thing is it modular or hybrid or semi modular



It's non-modular.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

never mind cannot get the corsair gs600 becoz of my budget so decided to for antec vp550p + his r9 270x iceqx2 = 18699.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 10, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> never mind cannot get the corsair gs600 becoz of my budget so decided to for antec vp550p + his r9 270x iceqx2 = 18699.



Is that price for the combo?


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Is that price for the combo?



no combo individual price from md computers.

now the main question i live in nagpur i am buying gpu and the psu from md computers online
can anyone with purchase from md comp share their exp.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 10, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> no combo individual price from md computers.
> 
> now the main question i live in nagpur i am buying gpu and the psu from md computers online
> can anyone with purchase from md comp share their exp.



they are reliable.
 before making payment, call them to ensure whether the product is actually in stock or not. sometimes they do not update their website.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 11, 2014)

cannot get the his gpu instead i am getting sapphire dual x r9 270x oc edition plus for antec vp550p for rs 18750..

i cannot find a review for the sapphire card can someone plz provide a link


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

The shop is reliable though I've no online experience with them. If you want online experience then you may PM 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/73844.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 14, 2014)

HE-MAN said:


> cannot get the his gpu instead i am getting sapphire dual x r9 270x oc edition plus for antec vp550p for rs 18750..
> 
> i cannot find a review for the sapphire card can someone plz provide a link



that is a good price indeed.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 14, 2014)

md is selling the same for 15499 and lowest online which i found was 3450 for antec vp550p 
so buying locally saved me a few bucks. hope to get the gpu on saturday otherwise monday will post some pics once i get it.

also thank you to all for all their inputs.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

good going!!

congrats for the purchase and happy gaming!!


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140218_000059_zpsdd7051fe.jpg
*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140217_224541_zps079471d1.jpg
*i750.photobucket.com/albums/xx146/heman843/20140218_003030_zps010e7ef9.jpg
my awful cable management in my zeb fantasy.
thank you to all for their help.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: "urgent advice for gpu under rs 18,000" update extended budget by 8000rs*

Huge congo bro!!

That color.. Aughh!!


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 18, 2014)

phone flash makes it look that way actually the color is soothing not that saturated in real


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

nice colorful set up 
congrats


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ouch, that color!


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 19, 2014)

Cengrats...the color looks good imo..
i always like green+black or any color+black..
also black+any clor accent...
Enjoy gaming!!!!!!!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

*Re: &amp;quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&amp;quot;*



harshilsharma63 said:


> Ouch, that color!





- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> Cengrats...the color looks good imo..
> i always like green+black or any color+black..
> also black+any clor accent...
> Enjoy gaming!!!!!!!


thank you

- - - Updated - - -



ASHISH65 said:


> Congrats


thank you


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats and Your username and the word on the card box " HE-MAN" is this just a coincidence OR there's something else


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*

Beautiful piece of hardware there...
Congrats and happy gaming.


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: &quot;urgent advice for gpu under rs 10,000&quot;*



bavusani said:


> Beautiful piece of hardware there...
> Congrats and happy gaming.



thank you


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 20, 2014)

topgear said:


> Congrats and Your username and the word on the card box " HE-MAN" is this just a coincidence OR there's something else



look at both pics


----------

